

TCP Fast Open: expediting web services - ibotty
https://lwn.net/Articles/508865/

======
ibotty
from last weeks weekly news.

note the comments, especially the one from ychang:
<https://lwn.net/Articles/509376/>

it clears up some serious misunderstandings (that at least me and some
commentators there had).

